# S&w 460v



## RetiredSwabbie (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone had any range time w/ S&W's 460V?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

No but I would love to. I been at the range when they were shooting them and they are awesome. They would have to be the #1 hunting pistol.


----------

